# 20 Principles for Breeders



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Roger Abrantes writes an article some of you breeders might enjoy. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/20-principles-dog-breeders


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

great article, Dave


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure you passed the qualifications test Becky.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, As always great article! I went to a genetic workshop awhile back it was great many of the things on your 20 list was covered in depth. There is so much science for many breeds it means no longer breeding blind. Of course you still have the backyard breeders that don't do any genetic testing and maybe don't know it's available.


----------

